# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Goat Rodeo Sessions Chords/Tabs

## Earthwood

I have been picking and trying to figure out how to play Attaboy and Quarter Chicken Dark from the Goat Rodeo Sessions CD, and was wondering if anyone knew where to find chords and tabs for these songs?

Mostly I am looking for the chords, as the melodies are not too hard to figure out, but I am struggling with some of the chords.

----------


## zeeku777

I would LOVE to see this as well, I've been hooked on this album since the day it came out!

I haven't tried to pick to it yet though- I'll get on it and see if I can help!

----------


## Earthwood

I figured out in Quarter Chicken Dark that the chords he starts strumming are (from the G string): 4302 and then x32x but I can't figure out the rest.  I don't have my mandolin with me right now, so the first chord might have been 4320.  It sounds right, and if you watch him play it live, it looks right.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Attaboy is a cool tune for sure.  The first half is in A major.  Three main sections here:
First one is a bit nebulous.  Mando is playing A major figures, while the strings play counter lines.  Later this gets better outlined into A / F#m back and forth, but not the first time.

Second section (cello melody) is Bm / C#m / E / G#m / Bm / C#m / D / D

(repeat 1st and 2nd sections) plus extra D bars at the end

Third section (fiddle): A / F#m back and forth 4x
( Third section is a rhythmically straightened out first section, I'd guess)

back to 2nd section for mando solo plus 6 extra D bars at the end.

back to section 1, followed by section 3

Then comes the faster fiddle tune.  Melodically the tune is G major, AABB form.  
First time through: G5 strumming on the A parts.  B parts are Am / D / G  / G / (G x4)
2nd time through: same tune, but held over an A pedal throughout AA and BB
3rd time: A pedal on the AA, B parts are D / D / D / D / D / G / Am Bm / Bm D 
Most of these 'chords" are more like pedal notes or root/fifth chords like A5.

Then it's back to section 2 of the first part, but modified:
Bm / C#m / E / G#m / 
Bm / C#m / D / E / F#m / G#m
E / G#m ( five times )

Then repeat the original second section, leading into section 3 with some syncopations and extra beats, a descending figure (C# B A G# F# E twice) and the last 4 chords are F#m / D / Bm / A

I should say that there's a lot of drones and extended counterpoint going on in there that the chords above don't reflect.  Still, that's a rough outline of what's going on underneath.  

Cheers
Mark R-T

----------


## Earthwood

THANK YOU MARK!!! That was a great help.  Any chance you have Quarter Chicken Dark figured out yet?

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Have not listened to it enough to write it down, but I'll take a look.  If I'm remembering it right, the first section is 
F#m / B7 / D7 / G, but there's also some heavy dissonance throughout which makes it hard to separate the meat from the bone, so to speak.  I'll have a listen in the next day or two.

Cheers
MRT

----------


## Earthwood

yeah, i'm glad i'm not the only one who finds it hard

----------


## ct32793

I know this is asking a lot but I am trying to learn the picking part, even if that just means for the first part of the song, but i am having a difficult time figuring it out. he is just throwing too many notes in there for me to tab out. i was wondering if any of you could give me a hand as you seem to be having an easier time with the picking than i am. Thanks!

----------


## Earthwood

I use windows media player and use the play speed settings to slow it down.  I don't have it exact yet, but this is how I figure things out.  You can slow the speed down to half speed, and it really helps a ton.

----------


## ct32793

Great, I will definitely try that, thank you so much!

----------


## Earthwood

OK, I'm gonna give Attaboy a shot for ya.  From what my mortal fingers and ears can muster, this is kinda what I think he is playing.  And anyone who knows what he is actually playing PLEASE feel free to correct this...



E|-----0-0h2---0-------------------------
A|-0h4-------4--4-2-2h4p2--0-0h2---0-----
D|-------------------------4-------4-----
G|---------------------------------------

Again, that is not a definite, just what I am kinda picking up.   the beginning sounds pretty on up until the middle where I have the B (2nd fret) hammer to C#(4th fret) on the A string.  That is kinda where it starts sounding kinda off to me.  Anyone else get any further on these?

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Here's the mando intro to Attaboy.  Goes up to where the cello starts the melody. Each line of 2 bars is played 2x.  1st and 3rd lines are the same.  Second bars of each line are always the same.  The emphasis is more like 6/4 time on those second bars, but since they play it against 12/8 later, I left it like that for now.



Cheers
MRT

PS, have not had a chance to listen to Chicken yet.  maybe tonight.

----------


## Earthwood

Okay, it's nice to know I was at least kinda on the right track.  Where did you get these?  Did you make them?  If so, kudos to you!  I don't have my mando with me right now to try it, but it "sounds" good in my head as I read it.  Thanks a bunch!

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Earthwood, 
I wrote this out in Finale.  

I've added the mando break on page 2 of this new file:



At the moment, I don't have a mando on hand to check the layout of the tab.  In particular, the part over the G# minor on line 2 of the solo might be better played up the neck somewhat, rather than in 1st position like it is here.  Or maybe not.  

Cheers
MRT

----------

Beanzy

----------


## Brandon Johnson

Thanks a lot for these tabs, Mark! I had the Fiddle tune about worked out, but was missing something from the opening lines, and I'm looking forward to working on the solo. Enjoying working on it this afternoon! Also, enjoyed your YouTube videos.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Here's some chord and structure on 1/4 Chicken Dark:

Section 1: 4/4 time:  
F#m x4  / B7 / Dm / G / G
It sounds like mostly two note chords on the mando:  64xx, 41xx, 73xx, and 00xx

Section 2: 9/8 time: 
G / Dm / DbMaj7 / Gb / Ebmin / Bbmin / Db / Abmin / 
G / Dm7 / Dbmaj7 / Gb / Ebmin / Bbmin / Ebmin / Bbmin
Mostly using closed position 4-note chords like 778-10 for Dmin, and 3446 for Gb.

Back to section 1 (mando bass duet and so on)

Then section 2 again, with extra bit at the end:
Ebmin / Bbmin / Gb / Dbmin

Then a livelier section back in 4/4 time:
D / D / A / E / Bm / Bm / E / E
D / D / A / E / Bm / Bm / E / E
D / D / A / E / Bm / Bm / C#m7 / C#m7 (6677 shape)

Back to section 1, then very last time the chord hits are something like
F#m (x-11-12-14) / G#dim (x-9-11-10) / F#m (x799) / E#dim (x687) / 
F#min (x445) / E (x224) / B7 (x102) / Dm (x001) / G (0023)

Again, lots of hairy counterpoint and such going on which muddies the waters regarding exact chord description.  But I think that's a baseline structure on which the tune can be rebuilt.

Cheers
MRT

----------


## Earthwood

Thanks Mark.  I love your cover of "Message In A Bottle".  It's much easier than I imagined it would have been.

----------


## Paul Edwards

I am obsessively listening to this cd.. and have been since it came out. It was just what I was looking for in regards to new music.. but I just wanted to say thanks Mark for the tabs!!! Good stuff..

----------


## SingleGrain

Amazing Music...I absolutely love the tunes in that CD and I am really wishing I owned it now. Just getting down the tunes for the mandolin in those few songs would most certainly be worth it.

----------


## lizzymags

Anyone have tabs for Here and Heaven?

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

The basic melody and chords:



For the D(omit3) which runs through the whole song, CT is usually playing from the shape 7000.

The F# and F chords in the chorus are a bit loose, since there are D notes droning over those.

Also, the melody is probably better played higher on the neck than where I tabbed it here, if you want to incorporate open/drone strings to get that cross-string banjo sound.

Cheers
MRT

----------


## bwachter70

Amazing stuff. Thanks for sharing the tabs.

----------


## Brian Harris

Once every few years I'll hear a song that stops me dead, gives me goosebumps, and makes me want to immediately acquire it.  "Attaboy" is one of those tunes for me.

----------


## mnfork

SixPants, I totally agree with you. 

Mark, being new to mandolin it would've taken me forever to figure all this out, you sir are amazing and very appreciated.

----------


## pickngrin

> The basic melody and chords:
> 
> 
> 
> For the D(omit3) which runs through the whole song, CT is usually playing from the shape 7000.
> 
> The F# and F chords in the chorus are a bit loose, since there are D notes droning over those.
> 
> Also, the melody is probably better played higher on the neck than where I tabbed it here, if you want to incorporate open/drone strings to get that cross-string banjo sound.
> ...


Also keep in mind the intro was played on two strummed viols, which it appears they kept in standard viol tuning of D-G-C-E-A-D. I imagine that would help greatly in getting the right drones under the melody.

Thanks so much for transcribing Attaboy. I love how they disguised a hemiola (3 against 2) in the cross picking and melody, and it gives it a great rhythmic energy.

----------


## Chris Reber

Hey everyone,
Just stumbled across this thread.  A while back I transcribed the melody to the bridge section of Attaboy (G major, reel sounding section).  Sorry, no tab, but here's the printed music for all you who feel like practicing your pentatonic scales!  :Mandosmiley:   This is just the melody; after that last E, Thile goes back to comping a rhythmic part with Edgar.  Enjoy!

----------


## pickngrin

> Hey everyone,
> Just stumbled across this thread.  A while back I transcribed the melody to the bridge section of Attaboy (G major, reel sounding section).  Sorry, no tab, but here's the printed music for all you who feel like practicing your pentatonic scales!   This is just the melody; after that last E, Thile goes back to comping a rhythmic part with Edgar.  Enjoy!


Thanks! I can knock this off tonight's transcription list.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

> Hey everyone,
> Just stumbled across this thread.  A while back I transcribed the melody to the bridge section of Attaboy (G major, reel sounding section).  Sorry, no tab, but here's the printed music for all you who feel like practicing your pentatonic scales!   This is just the melody; after that last E, Thile goes back to comping a rhythmic part with Edgar.  Enjoy!


Sweet!

Cheers
MRT

----------


## jackmalonis

This thread is magical.

I feel bad taking all this music without adding anything, so if anyone wants anything transcribed I can try to get to work.

----------


## Earthwood

I am so appreciative that this thread yielded as much as it did.  Thanks everyone!

----------


## Niavlys

*Less is Moi*

I'm still trying to find the correct time signature to make this sound correctly in Guitar Pro (I was pretty sure it's 10/4, but it seems not quite perfect, or maybe i'm doing something wrong elsewhere), anyway here is the tab for the main rhythmic part in "Less Is Moi":


     E  E  Q    Q    E  Q    Q    E  Q    Q    E  Q    Q    E   
E||-----------------------------------------------7----2-------|
A||---------------------7----2-------4----5-------5----5-------|
D||--------4----5-------5----5-------4----4-------4----4-------|
G||--9--9--9----9----7--7----7----4--4----4----2--2----2----9--|


     Q    Q    E  Q    Q    E  Q    Q    E  Q    Q    E   
E||-----------------------------------------7----2-------|
A||---------------7----2-------4----5-------5----5-------|
D||--4----5-------5----5-------4----4-------4----4-------|
G||--9----9----7--7----7----4--4----4----2--2----2-------|

I didn't check if this part changes throughout the song, but I think it's pretty accurate at least for the beginning.

----------


## BeginnerMandolinistTyler

I have a transcribed score of Quarter Chicken Dark.  There aren't any tabs.  It was given to me by Davis West (the uploader and violin player in the video).  He doesn't offer it anymore.  I can ask him if its ok if I post it on here.  

Here's the video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aprj0LxceiM

----------


## calebmando13

Hey Guys! I have an (almost) complete transcription of Attaboy for Mandolin, Violin and I kinda combined the Cello and Bass parts into one main part. I used MRT's transcription of the mandolin parts and Chris Reber's transcription of the reel and did the rest myself. The mandolin parts are not complete because I needed this for a performance I was going to play in, and only needed the few parts written down. The violin and cello parts are almost 100 percent accurate but they are not formatted perfectly (grace notes, repeats etc.) so they do require some ear work on the part of the players. (Sorry in advance for the page numbering issues!) Have fun and let me know what you think!

P.S. these are NOT tabs

----------


## Niavlys

Back to _Here and Heaven_, I think what Chris Thile does in concert (with the mandolin) is something like this:
Verse : 700(0) for the main D chord (pinky on the 7th fret of the G string, that way the other fingers can play the melody)
Chorus : 0023 (G major), 2000 (D), 6400 (F#m), 2000, 5300 (F), 2000

Those 6400 and 5300 are what I missed until recently, so I thought it could be useful to share them here.

----------

